# Pgd at 35



## Daisy333 (Oct 3, 2021)

I'm 35 an my dh is 38 we live in Merseyside. After 3 ectopic pregnancies, we finally fell pregnant in 2018 with our beautiful baby boy. In 2019 our boy was dx with smard type 1 (spinal muscular atrophy with respiratory distress) it is a very rare and life limiting condition he passed away 17 months old February 2020 we also lost his brother at 17 weeks gestation November 2019. Both me and my dh are carriers of the condition and we were offered ivf to hopefully conceive a healthy baby. Our genetics counsellor referred us to guys and st thomas to have ivf pgd and will be going to our first acu appointment in a couple of weeks. I'm full of all different kinds of emotions anxious, sad, happy, angry, excited. I know people who have had ivf but not pgd so know a little of what to expect.


----------



## katehe (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm not sure exactly how pgd works other than testing the embryos but just wanted to say sorry for your loss. SMA is a hard battle x


----------



## SMA1-Mum (May 4, 2018)

Daisy333 said:


> I'm 35 an my dh is 38 we live in Merseyside. After 3 ectopic pregnancies, we finally fell pregnant in 2018 with our beautiful baby boy. In 2019 our boy was dx with smard type 1 (spinal muscular atrophy with respiratory distress) it is a very rare and life limiting condition he passed away 17 months old February 2020 we also lost his brother at 17 weeks gestation November 2019. Both me and my dh are carriers of the condition and we were offered ivf to hopefully conceive a healthy baby. Our genetics counsellor referred us to guys and st thomas to have ivf pgd and will be going to our first acu appointment in a couple of weeks. I'm full of all different kinds of emotions anxious, sad, happy, angry, excited. I know people who have had ivf but not pgd so know a little of what to expect.


Wanted to say that my husband and I lost our daughter from SMA Type 1 in 2016 and have had two cycles of PGD at Guy's over the past 4+ years. We are currently waiting for egg collection for our last cycle. 

If you have any questions about how Guys ACU works, please ask 😊


----------



## Londongirl.1 (Sep 10, 2021)

Hello Daisy, 

I am really sorry you lost your daughter and wish you all the luck with the upcoming egg collection. Be positive. 


I am about to go Cyrus for PDG, I'm 35 too and this is my first time doing this. It is so intimidating and I am worried if the meds would over stimulate my ovaries. I did a research about the clinic of course and found one or 2 reviewers complained of such. 

I've bought the meds. Were you on a short or long cycle? What sort of meds they gave you? Does the following sound familiar? 


According to the protocol, The first day is my DAY 1 of period, I will be on 12 days of :Gonal F 300 iu, Letrozole 2.5 mg * 2. 

Then a free day (day 13) .

Day *14 (egg collection DAY*), I take Estrofem 2 mg 3 * 1 and Progestan 200 mg 2 * 3.

Day 15 back on Estrofem 2 mg 3 * 1 and Progestan 200 mg 2 * 3.

Day 18: Estrofem 2mg 3* 1, Doxycycline 100 mg * 2, Prednisolone 5 mg *3, Progestan 200mg *3.

Day 1*9: EMBRYO TRANSFER:* Estrofem 2mg 3* 1, Doxycycline 100 mg * 2, Prednisolone 5 mg *3, Progestan 200mg *3.

Day 20: FLY HOME: Estrofem 2mg 3* 1, Doxycycline 100 mg * 2, Prednisolone 5 mg *3, Progestan 200mg *3.

Day 21: Estrofem 2mg 3* 1, Doxycycline 100 mg * 2, Prednisolone 5 mg *3, Progestan 200mg *3.

Please advise, 

Sophie


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

Hi, I am really sorry to know your story. PGS NGS is a good method allowing having a healthy baby. All the best


----------

